# Experiments With Intermittent Fasting by Dr John Berardi



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Nice little ebook from Berardi's site on IF diets - worth a read IMO.

http://www.precisionnutrition.com/intermittent-fasting


----------



## gymfit (Oct 12, 2008)

This is really good reading, thanks for posting :thumbup1:


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

gymfit said:


> This is really good reading, thanks for posting :thumbup1:


No probs. Is the first thing like this I've found on IF with some credible scientific and experimental stuff that relates to bodybuilders... Berardi is always well worth reading IMO.


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

Dtlv74 said:


> No probs. Is the first thing like this I've found on IF with some credible scientific and experimental stuff that relates to bodybuilders... Berardi is always well worth reading IMO.


I think that's a bit unfair on the likes of Martin Berkhan (www.leangains.com). He's been pushing IF for BBers / physique for years, with pleanty of research too. Feels like Berardi is ripping him off a bit.


----------



## bdcc (Aug 15, 2011)

What are your thoughts on the decrease in testosterone and thyroid readings?

He covers that they will drop in deficit modes and obviously in this case (n=1) but would this be more or less significant than the more conventional methods of dieting?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

bayman said:


> I think that's a bit unfair on the likes of Martin Berkhan (www.leangains.com). He's been pushing IF for BBers / physique for years, with pleanty of research too. Feels like Berardi is ripping him off a bit.


Yep most definitely


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

bdcc said:


> What are your thoughts on the decrease in testosterone and thyroid readings?
> 
> He covers that they will drop in deficit modes and obviously in this case (n=1) but would this be more or less significant than the more conventional methods of dieting?


Always happens on any diet. Will likely stabalise once he upps cals and carbs.

Doubt there would be any difference from conventional dieting.


----------



## bdcc (Aug 15, 2011)

I was hoping for something a little bit more substantial because you have essentially just quoted what he said in there.


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

bdcc said:


> I was hoping for something a little bit more substantial because you have essentially just quoted what he said in there.


Substantial in what respect? Tell me why you think there would be any difference in those markers between this and conventional dieting?

If anything cycling nutrients (carbs) so that they are timed around exercise should help offset any diet induced drops in test and thyroid, verses a straight cal deficit. I would expect values on IF to be beeter than a normal diet, but wouldn't be suprised if they were similar, you're still restricting cals and nutrients.


----------



## bdcc (Aug 15, 2011)

It isn't about doubting there would be difference as much as preferring to question if there would be.

How much of a hormonal impact would it have on him simply being 4% body fat rather than 10%, if he slowly began to transition back to his own method of eating but in a way that kept him at 4%, would the rebound back to pre-fasting levels be resumed?

In hindsight, could you mitigate the decrease by implementing other strategies?


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

bayman said:


> I think that's a bit unfair on the likes of Martin Berkhan (www.leangains.com). *He's been pushing IF* for BBers / physique for years, with pleanty of research too. Feels like Berardi is ripping him off a bit.


I do like a lot of what MB has written on the subject and not dismissing him, and Berardi himself says he rates the guy and gives a lot of kudos to him, but the key issue I have with MB's work is summed up by the bit of your quote that I've bolded - he *pushes* IF rather than looks at it from a total point of non bias. JB I think approached it in a way not so intent on it proving it to be anything, but with an intent of simply finding out what the effects of various IF protocols are.


----------

